# Namenskoventionen: Methodennamen mit deutschen Verben



## Safado (6. Okt 2005)

Hallo,
bei Methodennamen ist es  Brauch diese so zu bennen, dass ein Verb in der Imperativform steht und danach ein Nomen. Beispiel: getValue(), berecheErgebnis().
Ich gerate aber immer ins Schleudern, wenn ich zusammengestzte deutsche Verben benutzen möchte, zum Beispiel ausgeben oder umstellen, da bei der Imperativbildung eine Inversion stattfindet. Wie soll ich solche Funtionen dann nennen?
gibAusErfebnis() ?
stelleUmArray() ?

Ich bin schon völlig verzweifelt, bitte helft mir!

Safado[/list]


----------



## Roar (6. Okt 2005)

wir wärs mir printResult() oder reorderArray() ?


----------



## Safado (6. Okt 2005)

Ja, das hatte ich mir auch schon mal überlegt gehabt, in Neudeutsch hat man damit keine Probleme, aber kann man das auch irgendwie auf deutsch machen, und zwar so, dass es nicht scheiße ausssieht?


----------



## Beni (6. Okt 2005)

> bei Methodennamen ist es Brauch diese so zu bennen, dass ein Verb in der Imperativform steht und danach ein Nomen.


Gegenbeispiel: "show", "dispose", "add", "remove", .... (aus Window und aus den Collections)

-> Den Brauch gibt es nicht.

->
stelleArrayUm()
gibErgebnisAus()

Allerdings finde ich das English hier wesentlich besser, hat nicht so einen verdammt überkomplizierten Aufbau wie Deutsch...


----------



## byte (6. Okt 2005)

das ist ein grund, warum viele (inkl. mir) einfach bei der englischer notation bleiben.


----------



## stev.glasow (6. Okt 2005)

gibErgebnisAus()
stelleArrayUm()

Was ist überhaupt das Problem? Ist dein deutsch zu schlecht oder wie  ???:L


----------



## byte (6. Okt 2005)

stevg hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Was ist überhaupt das Problem?



es klingt scheisse!


----------



## stev.glasow (6. Okt 2005)

achso

ich finde 

gibErgebnisAus()
stelleArrayUm() 

geschmeidig  :wink:


----------



## L-ectron-X (6. Okt 2005)

gähn...
Gibts sonst noch was zu sagen? :roll:


----------



## byte (6. Okt 2005)

ja gibt es:

gute nacht! :bae:


----------



## bygones (7. Okt 2005)

L-ectron-X hat gesagt.:
			
		

> gähn...
> Gibts sonst noch was zu sagen? :roll:


 :applaus:  :applaus:


----------



## stev.glasow (7. Okt 2005)

eh ihr spamner - bleibt mal ontopic :bloed:   :wink:


----------



## AlArenal (7. Okt 2005)

Also für mich gibts auch nur englische Klassen und Methoden, auch wenn in Sonderfällen (Fachbegriffe) mal ein Blick in ein Dictionary nötig ist. Lediglich meine Kommentare sind auf Deutsch, weil die Kollegen sonst Probleme bekommen


----------



## norman (13. Okt 2005)

vorsicht, es folgt etwas senf meinerseits:
schon krass, worüber man sich alles auslassen kann - und wie


----------



## byte (13. Okt 2005)

find die frage, ob deutsch oder englisch, nich unwichtig. häufig arbeitet man ja nicht alleine und wenn man am ende einen mix aus englisch-deutschem quellcode hat, is das sicherlich nich wünschenswert.


----------



## Sky (13. Okt 2005)

byto hat gesagt.:
			
		

> find die frage, ob deutsch oder englisch, nich unwichtig. häufig arbeitet man ja nicht alleine und wenn man am ende einen mix aus englisch-deutschem quellcode hat, is das sicherlich nich wünschenswert.


... vor allem weil es dazu führt, dass Funktionalitäten mehrfach entwickelt werden, weil man nur nach "seinem Schema" nach Methoden sucht.


----------



## mischer (13. Okt 2005)

Hi,

eigentlich kann das ja jeder selbst entscheiden wie er das mag (solange es allein programmiert), aber ich bin der Meinung dass man auf Grund dessen, dass die ganze API schon in englisch ist, auch dabei bleiben sollte.

```
Node.ermittleSumme().printResult();
```
sieht doch irgendwie Kacke aus oder? ???:L 

MfG mischer


----------



## Sky (13. Okt 2005)

mischer hat gesagt.:
			
		

> sieht doch irgendwie Kacke aus oder? ???:L


Auch das muss man selbst entscheiden, wenn man alleine arbeitet ;-)


----------



## stev.glasow (13. Okt 2005)

Is bestimmt nur Gewohnheit, wäre alles anderes Gelaufen würden jetzt evtl. alle auf Spanisch programmieren und englische Methodennamen als "Kacke" bezeichnen.


----------



## mischer (14. Okt 2005)

stevg hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Is bestimmt nur Gewohnheit, wäre alles anderes Gelaufen würden jetzt evtl. alle auf Spanisch programmieren und englische Methodennamen als "Kacke" bezeichnen.



Das ist nicht der Punkt in welcher Sprache das ist. Wichtig ist, dass es einheitlich ist - und DIE Sprache in der Informatik in nunmal englisch. Und außerdem kann jeder (Informatiker) englisch.
Stell Dir mal vor, Du programmierst in einem Team bzw. beteiligst Dich an einem OpenSource Projekt und da sind Methodennamen in spanisch, intalienisch, französisch, indisch nicht zu vergessen und zu guter letzt dann noch Konstanten und ähnliches mit chinesischen Schriftzeichen - die Programmierer aus dem Land der Mitte sollte man ja auch nicht unterschlagen. Und Du willst dann damit arbeiten? Na prost mahlzeit   :bahnhof: 

War nur so ein Gedanke - aber mir würde es nicht gefallen.

MfG
mischer


----------



## Sky (14. Okt 2005)

@mischer: Ja und Nein. Du hast bestimmt nicht unrecht, deine Aussage geht m.E. aber ein bißchen zu weit. 

Ein Team hat immer noch die Freiheit eigene Richtlinien zum Entwickeln ihrer Software festzulegen. Und wenn sich da ein italienisches Team in Frankreich auf Spanisch einigt ist das vollkommen in Ordnung. 
Es geht ja schließlich nicht darum, dass jeder im Team macht, was er / sie will, sondern was die gemeinsamen Richtlinien vorschreiben.


----------



## mischer (14. Okt 2005)

@Sky: Klingt logisch! 1:0 für Dich  8)


----------

